# Red cell question



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Does everyone use the horse kind or is there a goat type? I have a goat who is a little paler than i would like to see him, his lids arent white yet though. Can I go ahead and give red cell? I'm doing a fecal today. What's the exact dosage for red cell? He's about 120 lbs


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes its the same red cell for horses : ) 6 cc per 100# is the dose


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome thank you! I read on a fb forum that someone gives red cell weekly. Anyone do this?


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

I had success using 'Anem-X 100' iron injection given once a week. Dose is 4cc/100lbs. It is best to give Vitamin B12 at the same time. You can overdose iron.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would only give it when there is a need...as waggin' tails said. you can over dose on iron...

if I have a goat that ins anemic I do once daily for a week then once a week until color returns to the lids...then stop....


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay I see, thanks everyone!


----------

